#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Фильмы >  > > >  >  >  Пронзительный фильм о бурятских деревенских алконавтах

## Кунсанг

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJOmRHJxRxQ

второй трейлер
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neMSVSGXbNI

Игорь Петренко в Тунке на съемках фильма "Булаг" С.Лыгденова
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BlSh47GJ10

----------

Aion (15.07.2013), Аурум (15.07.2013), Ашвария (15.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (15.07.2013)

----------

